# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond eten zonder opgeblazen gevoel

## FRANCOIS580

*Een opgeblazen gevoel, maag en darmen die protesteren, winderigheid en een misselijk gevoel. Wie van ons werd er na zijn maaltijd nog niet mee geconfronteerd? Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek wees uit dat ruim dertig procent van onze landgenoten er in meer of mindere mate last van heeft. De ongemakken komen uitsluitend voor na het eten van voedingswaren die complexe suikers bevatten. We staan daar uiteraard niet altijd bij stil, maar deze voedingswaren zijn er in overvloed. Het zijn immers de meest gezonde producten die complexe suikers bevatten. Wat zijn nu deze complexe suikers en wanneer krijg je ze op je bord geserveerd? En wat kun je er zélf aan doen om dat opgeblazen gevoel na iedere maaltijd te voorkomen?*


*(Francois580)*


Wat is eigenlijk de oorzaak van dat vervelende, opgeblazen gevoel na het nuttigen van een maaltijd? Eigenaardig genoeg zijn het uitgerekend de meest gezonde voedinsmiddelen als groenten, fruit, allerlei granen, en peulvruchten die zo'n opgeblazen gevoel veroorzaken. Al deze voedingswaren hebben één ding gemeen. Ze bevatten allen complexe suikers. Dat zijn die suikers die niet verteren in je darmkanaal.


*Complexe suikers starten gistingsproces*﻿ 


Doordat ze in je darmkanaal niet kunnen verteren, brengt voeding met complexe suikers een gistingsproces op gang dat uiteindelijk dit opgeblazen gevoel en allerlei maag- en darmklachten veroorzaakt. Je kan dit probleem uiteraard voorkomen door alle voedingsmiddelen met complexe suikers van je menu te schrappen. Dat is gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, want deze voeding bevat heel wat vezels, en die bevorderen dan weer je spijsverteringsproces. Vezels zijn ook onmisbaar in ieder gezond dieet. Ze volledig weren is dus zeker géén optie. Al deze voedingswaren bevatten deze ook hoge concentraties aan vitaminen, mineralen en antioxydanten. Die stoffen verbieden zou dus veel meer kwaad dan goed doen *.../...* 


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...en-gevoel.html

----------

